# 921 OTA guide?



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is it just me, or are other LIL non-subscribers getting OTA guide data (such as it is)?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

harsh, See my PM

Notice my new sig?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Notice my new sig?


I had a couple of blank stares from the 921 when family visited recently (stage fright?). Otherwise my original 921 (purchased as part of an HD34 bundle fer cheap) is working with only an occasional guide window PIP scaling problem.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

harsh said:


> I had a couple of blank stares from the 921 when family visited recently (stage fright?). Otherwise my original 921 (purchased as part of an HD34 bundle fer cheap) is working with only an occasional guide window PIP scaling problem.


My old sig was a rant over the OTA EPG issue. I hope they just leave things alone the way they are right now as far as that subject goes!


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

harsh said:


> Is it just me, or are other LIL non-subscribers getting OTA guide data (such as it is)?


In the Los Angeles area, I am getting almost all OTA guide data. Even including the secondary channels of some of the OTA channels. WOW, finally. Hope it isn't a temporary fluke of a new version, like a year ago. This is the way it should be.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Shhhh...
Let's keep this in PM. We do not want another L216 fiasco.


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL. That's right, not another L215 and L216.

Isn't the cat already out of the bag? 

Let's see what happen next....
P.L


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

phongluu said:


> LOL. That's right, not another L215 and L216.
> 
> Isn't the cat already out of the bag?
> 
> ...


L215 was a great version, L216 was the version from hell :nono: 
They changed to L216 so fast my head spun.

I'd love to discuss my experiences with the EPG. 
I found some interesting quirks in the OTA EPG.


----------

